# is arrowroot ok?



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

good morning all,
In between repairing/sharpening items for customers this morning I got to thinking that I may need to have an egg substitute developed for treats, just in case I need to make an egg free whatever. 

A veggie/vegan friend of mine uses arrowroot powder and water mixed to substitute for eggs in recipes. I think she said its like 1tsp arrowroot powder to 1 tbsp h2o. She said it doesn't produce as much of a leavening effect, but I don't need it too so its irrelevant, and that its realy only a good thickener/binder. 

any thoughts on using arrowroot powder mixes as an egg sub for dogs?? 
thanks,
-c


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

They only thing I know about arrow root is that its a thickner


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It can be used in dogs for cases of diarrhea, but I would consult a holistic vet that specializes in herbs for dogs.

AFAIK there arent any dangerous factors for people or pets. But I will keep looking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are eggs really good for a dog??? i was told they help maintain their coat.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

eggs aren't bad for dogs. my vet told me that in small amounts (what I use in treat making) the protein helps the coat a bit. 

I do know of a dog or two that are allergic to eggs though and thats why I was wondering if arrowroot is an acceptable substitute. 

I looked quite a bit and found info on, as GSDolch said, arrowroot as a stomach soother for upset tummies. I haven't found any thing to indicate that it could be bad for dogs, but I'm wondering about something. 

If it helps solidify poops would a dog eating it on the regular in treat contribute to maybe over solidifying poops...maybe leading some kind of impaction or blockage?


----------

